# 7D Mk2 vs 5D Mk3 Interesting Video Review.



## Yiannis A - Greece (Nov 25, 2014)

Dear friends,
i just came across this video review in Youtube. I know this kind of stuff between these two models is something all of us are expecting to see online so, i hereby paste a link to it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJRlhdCm5BM&list=UUvIbgcm10GqMdwKho8C1Zmw

Enjoy!
Yiannis


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 25, 2014)

Yiannis A - Greece said:


> I know this kind of stuff between these two models is something all of us are expecting to see online so, i hereby paste a link to it.



Correct/Updated link on the very bottom (literally). Unfortunately, these specs reciting yt reviews are never "in depth" even if they say though. The author claims that the crop 7d2 and ff 5d3 show little difference in overall image quality (7d2 up in video, 5d3 in low light) which imho is misleading unless your name is Ken Rockwell.

But what can you expect from a yt guy comparing smartphones, gaming consoles, watches, computers, monitors, ...? If you want review, read this: www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-7D-Mark-II.aspx

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBp_2wRmtrQ


----------

